# Daten aus Datenbank auslesen



## webhoster (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein frage. Ich will eine Sessionverwaltung programmieren, und Daten wie z.B. Artikelnr. speichern. Wie ein Warenkorb. Ich weis das ich die Daten alle in einer Zelle in der Datenbank speichern kann. Aber wie kann ich Sie wirder auslesen.

Also ich habe 4 Zellen in der Datenbank mit folgenden Inhalt: SID-Sessionnr., Start der Session, Benutzername, und dann eine Zelle als Memo, wo die Artikelnr gespeichert werden.

Wie kann ich diese in ein Array auslesen.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Gumbo (11. Oktober 2004)

Dazu solltest du dich mit der entsprechenden Referenz im PHP-Handbuch auseinander setzen.

Erste wichtige Frage ist: Welches Datenbank-Managmentsystem möchtest du dazu nutzen?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (11. Oktober 2004)

1.) Es ist unschön meherere Nummern durch ein Trennzeichen getrennt in nur einem Feld zu speichern.
2.) Ich halte es für überflüssig, den temporären Warenkorb eines Benutzers in einer Tabelle abzulegen. Dafür gibt es das Session-Handling von PHP.

snuu


----------



## Lukasz (12. Oktober 2004)

auslesen aus db

Beispiel:


```
$result=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM dietabelle WHERE diespalte='irgendwas'");
while($row=mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
echo $row[diesplate];
echo $row[jetztdiesplate];

}
```


----------



## pinmoney (20. August 2006)

Hi. 

Und wie regelt man das wenn man jetzt aus einer Tabelle jeweils nur die letzten 5 Angaben auslesen will? Ich habe eine Datenbank in der Newsheadlines von verschiedenen Anbieter z.B. heise, golem usw. gespeichert sind.

Jetzt möchte ich gern von einem Anbieter, nehmen wir mal heise die 5 letzten News angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## RS9999 (20. August 2006)

Du mußt die die Reihenfolge der Einträge ändern und dann auf 5 limitieren.

Beispiel:

```
$sql ='SELECT
               `Titel`,
               `Datum`
       FROM
               `News` 
       ORDER BY 
                Datum DESC
       LIMIT
                5
       ';
```


----------



## pinmoney (20. August 2006)

könntest du mir das etwas einfach erklären? In Sachen php bin ich wirlich Newbie.

Wenn ich

$result=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM dietabelle WHERE diespalte='irgendwas'");
while($row=mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
echo $row[diesplate];
echo $row[jetztdiesplate];

} 

Dann werden die News so angezeigt:

Die Sporthöhepunkte am 10. August http://www.1asport.de/enid/0,39fa81...ortmix/Die_Sporthoehepunkte_am_ss_Hoffenheims Fehlstart perfekt http://www.1asport.de/enid/0,d879a2...92d093133383539/fussball/regionalliga_4n.html Klasse Aktion vor besonderer Kulisse http://www.1asport.de/enid/0,e79b3c6d6f6465092d09093a09636f6e5f6964092d093133383138/2.html Dresden und Lübeck souverän, St. Pauli gewinnt http://www.1asport.de/enid/0,94c014...92d093133383536/fussball/regionalliga_4n.html Haas scheitert an Tursunow http://www.1asport.de/enid/0,0e41db...6e5f6964092d093133383635/sport/tennis_3l.html Löw beruft Mainzer Friedrich http://www.1asport.de/enid/0,fdba32...92d093133383636/fussball/nationalteam_4o.html Auftaktniederlage für deutsche Volleyballerinnen


----------



## forsterm (20. August 2006)

Und wo ist jetzt dein Problem? _RS9999_ hat dir doch bereits gezeigt wie es geht. 

mfg
forsterm


----------



## mäks (10. November 2010)

pinmoney hat gesagt.:


> könntest du mir das etwas einfach erklären? In Sachen php bin ich wirlich Newbie.
> 
> Wenn ich
> 
> ...


 

Ja das ist auch klar, du musst das ganze dann noch schön formatieren!
Bzw geht es dir jetzt um die Ausgabe oder was mysql_fetch_array() macht?
Weil alles was jetzt die Ausgabe macht ist alles nacheinander auszugeben, da ist kein Abstand dazwischen.
Um das ganze etwas Optisch aufzubereiten verwende ich gerne Tabellen.


Hoffe das hilft dir weiter!

greetz Maks


----------



## SpiceLab (10. November 2010)

Maks hat gesagt.:


> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter!


Hoffentlich, nach über vier Jahren


----------



## dj-crx (7. August 2011)

dafür habe ich mich jetzt angemeldet? scheiss zwangsrigestration************************************************************************


----------

